# OT: Annual Merry Christmas to Everyone + Whichever other holiday you celebrate Thread



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Let's all consider this our Annual Merry Christmas to Everyone + Whichever other holiday you celebrate Thread !!!

Feel free to post your Christmas tidings and other holiday wishes!

I would also like to say to those of you celebrating whichever holiday you celebrate may you find this season a joyous one.

Have a Merry Christmas - even if you don't celebrate Christmas may you enjoy happiness and merriment on that day.

Just as I would wish even those of you who are not Irish in any way to always have a happy Saint Patrick's Day!

For those celebrating Hanukkah, I wish you a happy Hanukkah season as well and ask you to forgive the lateness of this sentiment.

So to all the Hobbytalk members here whose holiday celebrations I can think of and those I cannot recall, 

have a Merry Christmas, a Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanzaa(Dec 26 to Jan 1 I think), and a very joyous Festivus - December 23rd!


And of course, without explanation or qualification may I also say to all hobbytalk members


Live Long and Prosper!

Chuck









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is wishing all of my fellow hobbytalk model kit enthusiasts a VERY merry Christmas, And a happy and prosperous New year!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

One caveat though . . .

If you celebrate Festivus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus

please do not practice the "Airing of Grievances" part here,

and be very very careful when practicing the "Feats of Strength" ritual at home. 

It's always funny until someone gets hurt! :tongue:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everybody!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't really celebrate the holidays anymore.
I will wish everyone else Happy Holidays.


----------



## nightspore (Dec 17, 2012)

BWolfe said:


> Don't really celebrate the holidays anymore, today is the 18th anniversary of my mother's death, she would have been 70 this year and on Christmas day two years ago a close friend was found dead.
> I will wish everyone else Happy Holidays.



I feel for your loss, but we all have those who have passed away this time of year, like my father, and others at other times, but we need to reflect, now more than ever, on good times, on what this time of year means, to us and to the world.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So whose having what for holiday dinner?

Spiral ham is calling to me!

Little tired of the turkey.

I was actually staring at a fully prepared Turducken the other day, which a local market offers here before Thanksgiving and Christmas, but my conscious won't allow me to drop that kind of money! It seems a bit too unnatural and almost arrogant to stuff three different birds into one another. But that might just be the voices of all those nuns that sit in the back of my subconscious waiting to wack certain ideas with a ruler!


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

My Mother asked us kids - many many moons ago, when I *was* a kid, what we wanted for Christmas dinner. I guess we were a little sick of turkey after Thanksgiving. The choice stuck and has become a true tradition - a nice Irish meal for sure - Spaghetti and meatballs!
Merry Christmas, happy Solstice and warmest wishes for a great New Year ahead to all! May Santa bring you all the model kits you've been hoping for!
:wave:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope Santa brings me that COAL! I need it for my Model Railroad.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Family, and your other relationships, are by far the most important part of the season--don't forget that amongst all the wrapping paper and bows. Merry Christmas to you all and best wishes for a happy and prosperous 2014!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

And a very humble Happy Holidays to you to all that you truly love,
and to your families as well,good wishes to a wonderful shining
new year.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This will be the first Christmas for my wife without her father who passed away in October after a heroic battle with cancer. 
A tough time to be sure but we are rallying around her mother and spending a lot of time over at the house with her. 
She has all the decorations up which is how my father-in-law would have wanted it. 
Merry Christmas to all my friends on Hobbytalk, and remember, the greatest gift is your family.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, with the money my Mom sent me, one of the things I bought was a 1/35 WW2 truck, but in the SF vein, my friends got together and got me the 1/350 TOS Enterprise. In the New Year, I'm going to see if I can get the Pilot version parts pack and do the USS Excalibur in its original configuration. (Pre-M5, of course!)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas from Rio and a fantastic réveillon party to you all, with gallons of cachaça.:drunk::drunk:

A new year full of health, serenity and fun, for life is short, so let's play a little hard, ok? :tongue::wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Christmas dinner will be our traditional rouladen - a German dish of thin sliced beef with onions, pickle and mustard, rolled up then browned. Finally, put into a Dutch oven and baked, making its own gravy. I don't there's been a Christmas that rouladen hasn't been the main course. We make it tomorrow and and will freeze it to meld the flavors.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I have good friends staying the Christmas week. My buddy's wife's mother passed away suddenly this last year and she can't do something for Christmas this year, but she's not above still being part of things; just not hosting.

I can't see my own parents this year, I lost my vehicle a month ago when I hit a snow-covered curb I couldn't see and bent the Front Wheel Drive. The repairs were more than the vehicle was worth, sadly, so I let it go.

But I do expect to talk w/them on the 25th and be with friends. What more can a guy ask for?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Christmas dinner will be our traditional rouladen - a German dish of thin sliced beef with onions, pickle and mustard, rolled up then browned. Finally, put into a Dutch oven and baked, making its own gravy. I don't there's been a Christmas that rouladen hasn't been the main course. We make it tomorrow and and will freeze it to meld the flavors.


That sounds really good!

Will have to try that after the New Year!



Rallystone said:


> My Mother asked us kids - many many moons ago, when I *was* a kid, what we wanted for Christmas dinner. I guess we were a little sick of turkey after Thanksgiving. The choice stuck and has become a true tradition - a nice Irish meal for sure - Spaghetti and meatballs!
> Merry Christmas, happy Solstice and warmest wishes for a great New Year ahead to all! May Santa bring you all the model kits you've been hoping for!
> :wave:



I tried to sell the girlfriend on that.

No sale! 

I was going to go heavy on the Italian meatballs - I use ground uncased italian sausage, and ground beef and pork, with some onions thrown in,

and was willing to substitute another pasta as the girlfriend was complaining that we eat spaghetti and meat sauce too often.

But still no sale. 

But I'm going to keep wearing her down until next Christmas!

Maybe starve her of meat & pasta dishes for a month or so beforehand . . .



I love the idea of homemade meatballs and spaghetti for Christmas dinner! :thumbsup:

Give the birds a rest for that second holiday dinner!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Happy Festivus to all!

I'm getting the aluminum pole out of the crawl space.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Happy Festivus to all!
> 
> I'm getting the aluminum pole out of the crawl space.



You know where your Festivus pole is?!?

Another Festivus Miracle !!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

nightspore said:


> . . . we need to reflect, now more than ever, on good times, on what this time of year means, to us and to the world.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


For the foreseeable future, we can only take time as it's given us.

This time of year is truly about reflecting on the past, 

being grateful for the sacrifices made by ourselves and our loved
ones in order to get us to this moment in time,
whether those loved ones are still with us or have passed,

about the sacrifice that one who lived long ago made for 

all who would listen - and even those who have not yet 
chosen to hear his message of peace and hope,
or perhaps have not even yet heard of him.

To me, it's a time to remember all these sacrifices of those
who have gotten us to where we are and celebrate all of it.

Not to be melancholy, but in order to take stock, be grateful,
and have hope for the future.

2013 has been a really rough year for many people I know,
including myself, though by no means the worst for most,
let that not be overstated.

I'm looking forward to turning the calendar to 2014.

And I'm planning on doing so with a spirit of hope and joy
that I'm hoping is shared by everyone here at Hobbytalk.

This New Year will be exactly that - a New Year.

A new slate, a new start, the cliches we could use are many.

I'm going to move forward, because that's truly the only direction
any of us can move whether we want to or not,

and I'm determined to move forward into better times,
if those times are not themselves better,
I plan on working to make them better.

And while none of the times anyone has ever lived in has ever been truly perfect,

I'm going to strive to keep my attitude positive, 
even if the events around us are sometimes difficult, 
what we tell ourselves about the events and people 
in our lives is often the difference that makes one happy.

Merry Christmas and here's to a Happy New Year guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks everyone! And Merry Christmas to you all. thanks also Chuck for the lovely reflection... Some good thoughts there!

Brad.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas, everyone! Thanks for all the great tips throughout the year!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

I hope all of you stay safe and enjoy the holidays in the company of family and friends.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all.

This year has been rough for us as well but I pray, and have faith, it will turn around in 2014!

2014 should be a good modeling year as we will get a great model of the Galactica and a 1/1000 Reliant as well.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all in here !

Keep on Modelling!!


Bor


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all!

Stay safe in your travels.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Once again, Merry Christmas everyone!

Have a Merry Christmas, a Happy New Year and enjoy whatever else you may be celebrating this holiday season.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Living on the Gulf Coast, we have our traditional *Seafood Gumbo*! Loaded with shrimp and crab meat! All the family and family of family get together and play with all the new babies....then gifts and prayer....

Carl-


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> Living on the Gulf Coast, we have our traditional *Seafood Gumbo*! Loaded with shrimp and crab meat! All the family and family of family get together and play with all the new babies....then gifts and prayer....
> 
> Carl-


Right there with ya, Carl! We had jambalaya and crawfish bisque on Christmas Eve, and gumbo on Christmas Day!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Once again, I'm reviving this thread to wish everyone a Happy Holidays, whatever holiday you may be celebrating . . . 


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year too . . . :wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes indeed! Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all !


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all as well!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Good one, Chuck. Merry Christmas Hobbytalkers and Festivus for the rest of us! We traded out Feats of Strength for Feats of Steel (darts) and Feats of Speed (slots) and our plain o luminum pole and Airing of Grievances.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Merry Federal Holidays! (Don't want to offend anyone!)

My Airing of Grievances was all aimed at JJ Abrams this year--lucky thing for my family


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey, nice legs there Lt. Payne! :thumbsup: Can't say too much about the guys she's with though...:lol:

Carl-


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all and may all your seams be well hidden.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The US Air Force Band Flash Mob at the Air & Space Museum in DC


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"What's your MOS, mister?"
"Harpist, sir!"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I read half of the first page before I realized it was from 2013....

Happy 5th day of Christmas 2017!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Let's all consider this our Annual Merry Christmas to Everyone + Whichever other holiday you celebrate Thread !!!
> 
> Feel free to post your Christmas tidings and other holiday wishes!
> 
> ...


Ditto To ALL, in the Modeling Forum :smile2:

Bubba (The Senile One) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------

